# EEA Family Permit



## brownindian (Feb 15, 2011)

Has anybody in Hong Kong applied for an EEA Family permit through British Consulate here in Hong Kong? As I cannot find any information on their website. Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

brownindian said:


> Has anybody in Hong Kong applied for an EEA Family permit through British Consulate here in Hong Kong? As I cannot find any information on their website. Please help. Thanks in advance.


Try the website below - 

UK Visa Information - Hong Kong


----------



## brownindian (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks HKG3.


----------



## brownindian (Feb 15, 2011)

*EEA family permit*



brownindian said:


> Thanks HKG3.


Has anyone applied for EEA family permit from Hong Kong? I would like to know the exact procedure as I don't think we can take an appointment. Has anyone had any real experience of this in HK? as no help from website.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

brownindian said:


> Has anyone applied for EEA family permit from Hong Kong? I would like to know the exact procedure as I don't think we can take an appointment. Has anyone had any real experience of this in HK? as no help from website.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The only thing I can help you with is visa processing times for Hong Kong. It appears that based on January 2016 figures, EEA Family Permits applications in Hong Kong takes about 10 days (100% of applications processed by the 10 day mark)

https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y/hong-kong-china/all


----------



## brownindian (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks. I was just wondering if I can take my husband with me or I need to go first and find a job. Married for 25 years. 
Thanks HKG3.

Good night.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

brownindian said:


> Thanks. I was just wondering if I can take my husband with me or I need to go first and find a job. Married for 25 years.
> Thanks HKG3.
> 
> Good night.


Please see link below regarding eligibility - 

https://www.gov.uk/family-permit/eligibility


----------

